# Yorkshireman



## tony Allard

hello there does anybody have any pics of the yorshireman. and would anybody know where it was built and by who
Thanks

Tony Allard


----------



## gkh151

Hi Tony,

Yorkshireman.

Built for United Towing Company 1978 by Cochranes shipbuilders Selby.

Sorry I can't find a photo maybe another member will come up with a link.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## sam2182sw

Just type in Yorkshireman in tugs and you will get all you want sam


----------



## BillH

tony Allard said:


> hello there does anybody have any pics of the yorshireman. and would anybody know where it was built and by who
> Thanks
> 
> Tony Allard


Which YORKSHIREMAN are you looking for as there have been three over the years.


----------



## BillH

Details from my book on CD - Adsteam UK Ltd - A Group Fleet History - details via Private message facility

YORKSHIREMAN (1) (1928 – 1965) twin screw tug.
O.N. 160104. 251g. 96n. 120.0 x 27.1 x 7.2 feet.
Two, T.3-cyl. (10”, 16” & 26½” x 16”) engines by the shipbuilder. 2 screws. 86nhp. 880ihp.
2.11.1927: Ordered from Earle’s Shipbuilding and Engineering Company Ltd., Hull. (Yard No. 672) by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull. 
8.5.1928: Launched. 
5.1928: Completed at a cost of £16,400. 
6.10.1939 until 7.1946: Requisitioned by the Admiralty. 
1965: Sold to Van den Bosshe & Company, Boom, Belgium for demolition and arrived in tow 4.8.1965. 


YORKSHIREMAN (2) (1967 - 1973) twin screw tug.
O.N. 334051. 304g. 76n. 106' 7" x 30' 9" x 13' 7"
Two, 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (10¼" x 14½") 6ATCM type engines by Ruston & Hornsby Ltd., Lincoln, single reverse reduction geared to twin screw shafts. 2,800bhp. 11kts. 26 tons bollard pull. 
22.7.1966: Keel laid by Charles D. Holmes & Company Ltd., Beverley (Yard No. 1006) for the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull. 
12.4.1967: Launched. 
22.6.1967: Completed. 
21.1.1970: Owners restyled as United Towing Ltd. 
20.2.1973: Sold to United Towing (Yorkshireman) Ltd. (United Towing (Ocean Tugs) Ltd., managers), Hull. 
1975: Renamed LADY THERESA. Humber Tugs Ltd. appointed as managers. 
17.3.1978: Owners restyled as United Towing (Keith) Ltd. 
1981: Sold to Alexander G. Tsavliris & Sons Maritime Company S.A., Greece and renamed ATLAS. 
2002: Sold to Union of Tugs/Salvage Boats Lyboussakis, Piraeus. 
11.2010: Still in service.


YORKSHIREMAN (3) (1978 - 1988) twin screw tug.
O.N. 376895. 686g. 73n. 509d. 42.07 x 11.64 x 4.869 metres.
Two, 12-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (254 x 305mm) Ruston 12RK3CM vee type engines by Ruston Diesels Ltd., Newton-le-Willows, single reverse reduction geared to twin screw shafts with controllable pitch propellers. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward. 7,250bhp. 13 kts. 70 tons bollard pull. 
28.3.1977: Keel laid by Cochrane Shipbuilders Ltd., Selby (Yard No. 104) for United Towing (Tradesman) Ltd. (United Towing (Ocean Tugs) Ltd., managers), Hull. 
28.3.1978: Launched for owners restyled as United Towing (Hood) Ltd. (same managers). 
19.5.1978: Completed. 
3.6.1978: Delivered. 
1986: Transferred to Bahamas flag. 
1988: Sold to Sembawang Salvage (IV) Pte. Ltd. (Semco Salvage & Marine Pte Ltd., managers), Singapore and renamed SALVIGOUR. 
1989: Sold to Slibail Portuguesa de Locação Financeira S.A., (Companhia de Transportes Ltda (COMTRAMAR), operating managers), Lisbon and renamed COMENDA. 
1993: Sold to REBOSADO – Reboques Fluviais do Sado Ltda., Setubal. 
2005: Sold to Woodchester Credit Lyonnais Leasing SA (Alfastsen Rederiet AS, Denmark, operating managers) and renamed MIRA A. 
3.1.2007: Sold to San Paolo Leasint Spa - Societa di Leasing Internationale, Milan, (Rimorchiatori Meridionali Srl, managers), Naples and renamed MARECHIARO. 
2009: Sold to Rimorchiatori Meridonali Srl, Naples. 
11.2010: Still in service.


----------



## nev gray

Hi BILL
I was wondering which Yorkshireman he was enquiring about as you say there were more than one,about halfway through your CD excellent information.
Best Wishes
Nev


----------



## BillH

nev gray said:


> Hi BILL
> I was wondering which Yorkshireman he was enquiring about as you say there were more than one,about halfway through your CD excellent information.
> Best Wishes
> Nev


Hi Nev,

Glad your enjoying it. We aimed to give as much info as was possible / available in some cases.

Long time getting there but worth it I think.

Thanks to the assistance of capt Cook we have since managed to tie down the details of the 2 HOLKA's

The second was definately built using the machinery, boiler etc from the older vessel.

Best seasonal wishes to you and yours

Bill


----------



## tony Allard

the yorkshireman built in 1978


----------



## tony Allard

*TUG Yorkshireman 1978*

hello does anybody have any pics or info on the "yorkshireman"
tug built in 1978 and had 70 ton bollard pull.
a pic is included down below.
thanks.
Tony Allard.


----------



## BillH

tony Allard said:


> hello does anybody have any pics or info on the "yorkshireman"
> tug built in 1978 and had 70 ton bollard pull.
> a pic is included down below.
> thanks.
> Tony Allard.


Tony,

You have got the info in my earlier post. What else are you seeking?

Bill


----------



## nev gray

Hi Bill
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and all.
Nev


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Bill can you let me have one of your CD let me know what you want and how to get it sam2182sw


----------



## BillH

Hi Sam,

Details as requested sent via Private Message.

Bill


----------



## tony Allard

hi Bill.
im just looking for some pics, but thanks for the info, it was very helpful, and thanks to the other members for replying.

Tony Allard


----------

